# Cant believe how daft some people are



## CountPike (Feb 6, 2005)

Sorry if this has been posted already but there we go.

This lady phones up a health desk at the NHS and says 'Oh lord, my son has eaten some ants' however the health desk operator says 'Don't worry madame British ants aren't dangerous, your son will be fine' then she mews and says 'Put I made him drink some ant poison incase'


Next this man walks into a Bank Of America Branch and writes on one of their slips 'Giv me your muny'.  This shows he wasn't much of a bright saprk.  However he gets bored of waiting in the queue so goes accross the road to the Royal Caldedonian Bank and hands the slip over.  The lady at the checkout says 'Sorry this isnt a slip from our branch.  You must go accross the road to the Bank of America'.  The guy fumes and goes away.
They arrested him in the queue of the Bank of America.


Next some guys rob a general store with shotguns.  The lead robber sees a bottle of scotch he wants so tells the checkout assisstant to give it to hmi but he says 'Sorry cant issue alcohol without ID proving your over 21'
The robber pulls out his driving license and yes he was of age so got given the booze. 
He was arrested from his home address that was on the drivers license he showed the checkout assistant


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 6, 2005)

Hadn't seen those. They were funny.  And to think some of these stories, are actually true... Thanks, TW


----------



## Aqua4ever (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow..some people...:idunno:  but it gives us something fun to read 

artyon: nice one
Aqua


----------



## Simon Curran (Feb 7, 2005)

People like them were born so the rest of us could feel intelligent...


----------



## psi_radar (Feb 7, 2005)

My father used to work in a bank. A fellow robbing one of his branches used his own ATM slip for the demand note. The police picked him up at his home a few hours later.


----------



## Autocrat (Feb 7, 2005)

Someone tried buying some alcohol with a cheque!  The guy behind the counter made a joke about throwing it on the floor to see if it would bounce.... the cheque writer walked out..... police came by an hour later, asking if anyone had seen a guy with some stolen cheque books!


----------



## Sam (Feb 8, 2005)

oh, jeez.

people, as a general rule, are stupid.


----------

